# Feeders



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

The other day I had about 10 feeders in with my 6 RB's. They chased down 2 of em ate em up, but for the next few days they seemed to get used to the feeders being there and did not eat any of the other ones. So I scooped out the feeders and threw em back in my feeder tank. Then on Sunday my brother came over, so of course I hadda show off my lil baby's and threw a feeder in for him to watch em eat. Boy oh Boy !! I was even excited watching this action myself. All 6 of them went right after the feeder like there was no tomorrow. The thing lasted maybe 1 minute and it was done. I love my babies !!

So my question is should I just put a feeder or 2 in when its feeding time or should I put a bunch in there when I feed them and they can eat them all when they are hungry ?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well that is pretty much up to the fact if u want to have a show or not. obviously dropping in 1 or 2 every once in awhile they will definently all go for it.









having feeders in there might also reduce fighting between your piranha because they will have somethign else to chase around the tank.

so its up to you pretty much


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Ahhh ok thats makes sense ... duuuuhhh. Thanks JesseD


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I put feeders one by one once in a while...i think is more exciting this way...!


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

I put some feeders, about 6 of them, stay away from the tank about 3 meters away, and watch them attack the feeders..... The more you put the less fighting....

BTW, my RBPs is quite jumpy when I am around the tank, not sure if it is a new environment behaviour. Usually the feeders stay at the corner where there are no Ps. Then the RBPs start going to the that corner, give a chase, if they don't get is a the first burst of speed, they sometimes back off to their corner, and this continues untill they eventually get the feeders.

They are sort of timid, and jumpy. I am thinking that its because of the day light since I put the tank in my back garden.


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

When I thrown in a bunch of feeders to my five reds they eat until they are full and then they kill but do not eat the rest of the feeders, makes for a real mess.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

when i had a tiger oscar i fed it some feeders for a few days and after that it wouldnt eat any of the pellets. i let him go without food for 2-3days and it finally ate the pellets.

im just saying that they might just get used to the feeders and will only eat feeders. but these aren't cichlids.

a few at a time just to make sure i dont have to clean much of the leftovers.

also i kept about 4-5guppies as soon as i got the rbp's and they lived for a few days but then started going missing. they survived by hiding between the glass and the breeder (for my fancy guppy frys).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

when i put in my 3 smaller reds i always kept feeders in the tank 
and they chase the feeders instead of themselves


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can go both ways.. Feed them one by one to see all go after it, or you can dump a whole load for them to eat whenever they want. Only down thing with the dumping feeders in there with them is that, you have to keep an eye on half uneatten feeder. They can cloud up your tank and smell after awhile if not removed.


----------

